# Spam per SMS ???



## Blusenquast (20 November 2016)

Heute bekomme ich eine SMS nach Spam Muster.... Bin die Jeannine, möchte DIch gern kennenlernen...
per Email ist das ja normal, aber auch schon per SMS, kann das sein ?
Ist es riskant da zu antworten oder ohnehin schon zu spät wenn ich die SMS bekommen hab =


----------



## Hippo (20 November 2016)

Löschen, blockieren, gut is
Bei Antwort ist von teuer bis Virenrisiko alles möglich je nach Antwortweg


----------



## BabsG (3 Januar 2017)

Blockieren kann man SMS aber nur auf Android, nicht iPhone oder ?


----------



## Gramer (2 Februar 2017)

Selbstverständlich geht das am iPhone auch


----------

